# Advice for madpeople in Philly?



## salxtina (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey, so a traveler friend of mine might be homeless in Philly soon. And uh, they're not in consensus reality, they're kinda perma-tripping, hearing things that scare them, talking to themself a lot. So if you know - where are safe(r) places to go, what are the shelters like, etc? I don't want them to get locked up. They're harmless, skinny quiet genderqueer painter, but you know how it goes. Anyone who knows Philly / local situations much appreciated.


----------

